# polyfil



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i read and heard that filling a sealed (or vented) box about 50% with polyfil will give you a dramatic sound difference (for the better)... before i go seek this stuff out,

1) who has tried it the "bare" way and the "stuffed" way? 

2) was the sound deeper or just louder? (i dont need it any louder but depth is always welcomed)

3) are there different types you could get? if so, which one have you had the most luck with?

4) could i pick this stuff up at a homedepot/lowes or am i restricted to caraudio sites/shops?

-qs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

From Crutchfield.com

"
Should I add Poly-fil stuffing in my sub box? If so, how much? 


Adding Poly-fil to your sub box can maximize the performance of the subwoofer.

If your sub box is not quite as large as the speaker's specs call for, then using Poly-fil will be a benefit. The box can "appear" to be 25% larger in most cases.

If your box is built a little smaller than recommended, then the sound will be a little tighter and cleaner. Adding Poly-fill in this case will give you a little deeper bass, but may slightly decrease your power-handling capability. 
If the box meets or exceeds the recommended size, then you really do not need to add any Poly-fil. You could still add it if you were using lower than recommended power, or if you just want lower, looser bass.
If you decide that you do want to add Polyfil, use 1 to 1-1/2 pounds of Poly-Fil per cubic foot of box volume, placed loosely toward the back of the box. 
"


nevermind... i just read up on crutchfield... being that my amp supplies the driver's max. RMS handling and my box is 1.25cuft when the min. rec. is 1.00 cuft...i wont be using it after all... plus, being that i have a truck wedge, i wouldnt be able to place the polyfil towards the back of the box being that the driver's magnet is about 1" away from the "back" of the box...


-qs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Polyfil is not the answer to all that is holy. It can be nice for a box that is a bit smaller then recommended. I use it with all my installs, it worked nice for my Kick Panel speakers.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

it's 2 dolllars a bag...go buy some and try it. compare the difference for yourself in YOUR enclosure.

Your ears aren't the same as everyone elses...best way to is give it a listen


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jul 4 2005, 09:40 AM
> *i read and heard that filling a sealed (or vented) box about 50% with polyfil will give you a dramatic sound difference (for the better)... before i go seek this stuff out,
> 
> 1) who has tried it the "bare" way and the "stuffed" way?
> ...


The difference IS NOT dramatic, audible, but not night and day. It's also less effective in some applications than others.

1) I have, several times

2) Deeper, likely not louder at all.

3) Poly-fill is poly-fill. Some charge more because its "for car audio", its all pillow stuffing.

4) Any fabric store or any store that has fabric will have it.

The only way you'll see ANY difference, is if your box is just plain too small to begin with. If its in the recommended range, you wont hear any difference.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 4 2005, 03:49 PM
> *The only way you'll see ANY difference, is if your box is just plain too small to begin with.  If its in the recommended range, you wont hear any difference.
> [snapback]3361024[/snapback]​*


guess that sucks for me...

i'll buy some anyhow just for shits and giggles...
im installing a sub/amp package for my friend girl so i'll test it out with her set up...
being that it "slightly" decreases the powerhandling, im not fucking with it because im already walking a fine line with the "over powering" the sub issue...

-qs


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i used this shit its like fiberglass insulation only it aint got fiber glass in it, and it isnt real thick like house insulation, i dont remember where i got it or when, i jus found a bunch of it in my garage, its about the thickness of a drop ceiling tile, and cuts easy too, never heard of poly fill, the way you describe it it sound like just a bag of stuffing, it must suck having to tear and glue stuffing to the walls of the box, lucky for me what i got is already in a roll


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jul 4 2005, 10:30 PM
> * it must suck having to tear and glue stuffing to the walls of the box, lucky for me what i got is already in a roll
> [snapback]3363162[/snapback]​*


you don't have to glue it down..you just put some in the box 

if you wanted..you could just staple it to the walls


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

oh,lol, didnt really know, never even heard the name polly fill before, if you can jus staple that shit ill hafta check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=260-317

Wal-Mart sells this FairField brand...
http://www.poly-fil.com/fiberfill.asp


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jul 4 2005, 08:40 AM
> *i read and heard that filling a sealed (or vented) box about 50% with polyfil will give you a dramatic sound difference (for the better)... before i go seek this stuff out,
> 
> [snapback]3359850[/snapback]​*


There's a good way to have stuff blasted out the vent of the box


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Every instance I've seen poly used in ported boxes, it sounded worse and wasn't as loud, aside from the fact that you have to provision so you dont shoot it out of the port.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Dam $2 a bag at wal-mart? I think i paid like $6 a bag when i ordered 6 bags from crutchfield. I always use it with sealed boxes and am happy with the way it sounds as compared to not having it.

never glued or stapled it to anything, i just stuff it in the box and put the speaker on.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I couldnt tell a difference.


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

Just stuf the box no staples or glue required. But if the box is the right size skip it.

Brad


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 8 2005, 02:36 PM
> *Just stuf the box no staples or glue required. But if the box is the right size skip it.
> 
> Brad
> [snapback]3382276[/snapback]​*


So the sub overheats and the voice coil fails? :nono:


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

and who told you that


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

common sense, sub can't "breathe" to cool, DUH


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Jul 9 2005, 08:46 AM
> *common sense, sub can't "breathe" to cool, DUH
> [snapback]3386330[/snapback]​*


Also not to mention that the internal volume would be inexistant, it would sound horrid. And THAT is why you dont just stuff it in there, you loosen it up and put 10-30% coverage and it MIGHT be useful.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 9 2005, 09:45 AM
> *and who told you that
> [snapback]3386325[/snapback]​*


I'm guessing you "stuff" all your sealed boxes for RF subs with poly-fil huh... :uh: 

Oh wait, you just sell it, you don't have to know anything about actually installing it... :uh:


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

See dude thats what you don't know....If you sell the right box you won't need polyfill and as far as installing. IM sure I have installed more gear then you will ever so keep it up dummy...You aint looking to smart on here.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

the only one showing thier stupidity is you


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 9 2005, 10:02 AM
> *See dude thats what you don't know....If you sell the right box you won't need polyfill and as far as installing. IM sure I have installed more gear then you will ever so keep it up dummy...You aint looking to smart on here.
> [snapback]3386364[/snapback]​*


You sure are sure of alot of things you can't be so sure you really know for sure...


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

well guys it's been fun but your wearing me out....guys like you we call TW's at the shop...Time Wasters...............Get a life...Try listening to the older crowd every once in awhile...you will find life so much easier


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

old and out of touch maybee


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 9 2005, 10:09 AM
> *well guys it's been fun but your wearing me out....guys like you we call TW's at the shop...Time Wasters...............Get a life...Try listening to the older crowd every once in awhile...you will find life so much easier
> [snapback]3386392[/snapback]​*


Dude, you have no idea who you are talking to...
You don't know how old I am, or how long I have been in the field...

Just because you still wear these, doesn't mean you know more than I do...


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 9 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Dude, you have no idea who you are talking to...
> You don't know how old I am, or how long I have been in the field...
> 
> ...


owned :biggrin:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 9 2005, 08:02 AM
> *See dude thats what you don't know....If you sell the right box you won't need polyfill and as far as installing. IM sure I have installed more gear then you will ever so keep it up dummy...You aint looking to smart on here.
> [snapback]3386364[/snapback]​*


Hi, my name is Blast from The Past and I have a small e-penis.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@Jul 9 2005, 09:02 AM
> *See dude thats what you don't know....If you sell the right box you won't need polyfill and as far as installing. IM sure I have installed more gear then you will ever so keep it up dummy...You aint looking to smart on here.
> [snapback]3386364[/snapback]​*


That's right, SELL the right box.... not BUILD the right box. You ARE the prefab king.

If you knew WTF was going on, you would be BUILDING boxes. Custom is your friend.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 9 2005, 03:41 PM
> *That's right, SELL the right box.... not BUILD the right box.  You ARE the prefab king.
> 
> If you knew WTF was going on, you would be BUILDING boxes.  Custom is your friend.
> [snapback]3387034[/snapback]​*


Pre-Fab is HIS friend though! :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jul 5 2005, 09:47 AM
> *There's a good way to have stuff blasted out the vent of the box
> [snapback]3364319[/snapback]​*


of course you would use chicken wire (or sumthing similar) over the entry way of the port so that the poly fill doesnt blast out of the port...

:angry: i fuckin hate when i leave stuff out of the original post

-qs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

well, i have results about this poly-fil business

just to give you a breakdown of all the components that went into this $2.12 and 16 minute test:

i have an 05 CVR12" in a 1.25cuft. sealed... i think the min. rec. sealed is 1.00cuft and the max. rec. sealed is 4.6 cuft... 

i have a q-logic type 2 truck wedge... 

i packed the bottom of the box all the way to the cut-out's screw holes (about 4 inches)... i used some self adhesive caulking to glue the poly fill to the box, truck wedges are a lil different to work with compared to normal boxes so thats why i used it... i also put about 3inches worth on each side... i left the top panel, rear panel, and front panel bare and pasted poly fill on the side panels and bottom panel...

when testing it out, i didnt hear much of a difference when listening to rap/ R&B except for a smoother bass response (which is a plus) but for some reason, there was a big audible difference when listening to reggae... it wasnt louder but it was deeper and smoother... 

so i guess just try it out and see cuz im sure this wont work for everyone's set-up...

just wanted to give you guys an update..

-qs


----------



## skyice (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jul 4 2005, 09:40 AM~3359850
> *i read and heard that filling a sealed (or vented) box about 50% with polyfil will give you a dramatic sound difference (for the better)... before i go seek this stuff out,
> 
> 1) who has tried it the "bare" way and the "stuffed" way?
> ...



1 lb. of pollyfil to 1 cu. ft. box size.
Polyfil tricks your sub into thinking it's in a bigger box by about 30%.
What this process really does is higher your Q.

Qtc - value for the damping provided for a driver in a sealed enclosure. Denotes the enclosures ability to 
control the driver response at resonance. Qtc = 0.707 is the optimum value for sealed enclosures, providing 
flattest response and highest SPL for deep bass extension. Enclosures for this value are often rather large. 
Lower Qtc can give even better transient response, down to a Qtc of 0.577 for the best damping and 
transients, but the enclosure is usually huge and SPL's are down. A Qtc of 1.0 is a compromise between deep 
bass and transient response vs. smaller sized enclosure. Larger subs can go with an even higher Qtc, as their 
resonant frequency is often very low, but Qtc's above 1.5 can begin to sound very muddled and boomy, and 
sacrifice deep bass extension and transient response for enhanced mid-bass peaks (louder).

I have a 3 cu. ft. sealed box with 2 12 in. subs in it. The exact size these subs call for. The inner volume of the box is slightly smaller because of the space the magnet of the subs take up. I added about 2.7 lbs. of pollyfil on all sides of the box. I cut 2 pillows and used the pollyfil from inside them. It was like sheets instead of a messy fluff (easy to work with). A pillow is about 2 ft. by 18 in. and 4 in. thick. I ripped the 4 in. thick part in half which gave me about 4 ft. by 18 in. and 2 in. thick. Put it in as loose as possible with staples. 

I notice a tighter bass sound. I don't know why, but this process caused my subs to hit way harder at a much lower amp gain. Before the pollyfil my amp gain was turned up 3/4's the way, almost full power from the amp. Now that the pollyfil is in I have to put my gain at less than half. I guess the positive side of this, is my amp only pushes half the wattage to slam the subs at their best. I may have gained a db. or 2 louder. It gave the subs more of a tight mid bass sound that is clean, rather than boomy (very punchy). It made a noticeable difference that I'm very happy with.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIG.... DIG.....


----------

